# Remember when the like button first came out and i said i hated it?



## Total Head (Dec 8, 2011)

i was only kidding!! i want it back! i feel naked and unloved without it. i made fun of it as hard as anyone but i grew to rely on it. besides making people feel fuzzy inside it was also a good way to pick out bits of advice on a thread that lots of people agreed with. i think it promoted good vibes.

R.I.P like button. you will be missed.


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Dec 8, 2011)

Damn, how do i like that shit?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 8, 2011)

Remember way back when we all said we hated it? Most still do.  I despise it for curtailing of rep, but I don't really care. Hate entails caring, but only slightly. Only slightly. 

[video=youtube;FbQrv5L7qEs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbQrv5L7qEs[/video]


----------



## socaliboy (Dec 8, 2011)

INB4


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 8, 2011)

LoL, I was wondering where it was haha! REP is back lol.


----------



## Dont Fear The Reefer (Dec 8, 2011)

so we were down all day to remove the fuckin like button? What a bunch of clueless wannabe geeks.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 8, 2011)

Dont Fear The Reefer said:


> so we were down all day to remove the fuckin like button? What a bunch of clueless wannabe geeks.


+rep in T-Minus 3 seconds.


----------



## Budologist420 (Dec 8, 2011)

Dont Fear The Reefer said:


> so we were down all day to remove the fuckin like button? What a bunch of clueless wannabe geeks.


If I could I would like this post


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 8, 2011)

Dont Fear The Reefer said:


> so we were down all day to remove the fuckin like button? What a bunch of clueless wannabe geeks.


 and another + rep is it christmas i've never given out rep like this


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 8, 2011)

robert 14617 said:


> and another + rep is it christmas i've never given out rep like this


Never you say?


----------



## AltarNation (Dec 8, 2011)

This is fucking stupid. Why was the Like feature removed?

Don't you (mods/admins) realize how popular that feature was? It connects people on a social level that isn't possible without it for christ sake. Do you know how cool it is when I log in and see a handful of new likes? It makes me feel like a VALUED PART OF THE COMMUNITY.

WHY WOULD YOU WANT TO TAKE THAT AWAY FROM EVERY USER?


Further, it gives people an opportunity to AFFIRM someone else's statement without TAKING UP VALUABLE SCREEN REAL ESTATE. Now you're going to make users post "Durr, I like what you said" and take up a whole nother fucking 6 inches of my screen every time they want to affirm something? THAT'S RIDICULOUS.


----------



## AltarNation (Dec 8, 2011)

I was irritated when I learned you can't edit posts past a certain age, because there is a security risk there, especially with the servers on U.S. soil and the fucking U.S. Constitution ERODING BEFORE OUR VERY EYES.

Now you're fucking with the fundamental basis of what makes this an attractive website. Do you not realize how important social elements are to the average user these days???

This is fucking ridiculous. I'm taking my business elsewhere. Nice job, ROLLITUP.

DAMN.

I wouldn't be surprised if this is fucking government managed, the way you guys shit on your users.

There, I've said my piece. Ban me if you want. I don't care. Your site is degrading before my very eyes, and there are plenty of other grow forums i can go to. It's just FUCKING SAD, because I REALLY thought you guys had something going on here, something different... a strong sense of community, and maybe even a sense of connection between the "higher ups" and the "average guy." Whoops, I was wrong.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 8, 2011)

Mods have no power brotha.  They just have supreme editing abilities, in their specified section.


----------



## jdro (Dec 8, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> +rep in T-Minus 3 seconds.


"LIKE" lol


----------



## mugan (Dec 9, 2011)

{like button}


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 9, 2011)

mugan said:


> {like button}


The like button is still there buddy.... you've just gotta press this little button right here on a post you like....


----------



## jpill (Dec 9, 2011)

i tried to like like half of these comments and i couldn't .... taking away the like button ....Really? who does that ?


----------



## Tenner (Dec 9, 2011)

Whats the reason the like button got removed? I loved that thing. Rep and you can`t rep the same person again. Like buttons attract peoples interest to topics when they get notifications. I remember which topics I went on by seeing likes on the notificaitons. 

This sucks really really bad, whos idea was this? I thought it was a browser error... Is this permanent? 

Why wasn`t there a vote for this??


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 9, 2011)

why are people really so pissed off about the like button? too many likes=system bogged down (i am ASSUMing) cool with me to get rid of them. this is a free service right? and it's a virtual world right? there are other places people can go to have coffee and gab like a bunch of old ladies right? then take your keys and go  you can always come back.
and is it just me who doesn't understand what business it is that's someone is gonna take elsewhere? no one ever asked me for money here and i have yet to purchase anything related to RIU. you guys have helped me *grow marijuana*, which is why i am here in the first place. i have an IRL. maybe some do not.
i say thanks to RIU for weeding out the herd


----------



## PetFlora (Dec 9, 2011)

To me, the beauty of the LIKE button was I didn't have to REPLY to say thanks. Now that bogs the system down. I vote to have it back


----------



## Dont Fear The Reefer (Dec 9, 2011)

Remember when We didnt have an annoying popup. I hate those things, especially on the TV. Fortunately here you can do away with it if you use Firefox and get the Adblock add in! bam its gone!


----------



## *BUDS (Dec 9, 2011)

Your all 'like junkies' suffering withdrawals, give it up guys its over. They got rid of it because some people were liking too much and spoilt it for everyone.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 9, 2011)

Ditto ***like***


----------



## Airwave (Dec 9, 2011)

The best part of all this is that even if they do give back the like button, I bet the likes themselves have been deleted, so all likes go back to 0.

I say we march!


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Dec 9, 2011)

I liked it much better than this goofey orange feedback &support button on the bottom right hand corner of my screen....


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 9, 2011)

yes i agree ^

*like*


----------



## The Midnight Gardener (Dec 9, 2011)

smokey mcsmokester said:


> I liked it much better than this goofey orange feedback &support button on the bottom right hand corner of my screen....


That thing is majorly fucking annoying!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2011)

*BUDS said:


> Your all 'like junkies' suffering withdrawals, give it up guys its over. They got rid of it because some people were liking too much and spoilt it for everyone.


 How? And what are the rules on "too much"? 
Imo Likes perform a useful feature ... they provide a gradation of feedback below the rather coarse mesh of the Rep "system", and the Notification aspect was truly useful. Jmo. cn


----------



## The Midnight Gardener (Dec 9, 2011)

And thank you for getting rid of that annoying feedback button thing, well done!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 9, 2011)

the likes are back.

your mouse cursor has to be on the post for the link to show up


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2011)

The Midnight Gardener said:


> And thank you for getting rid of that annoying feedback button thing, well done!


Ohhh SWEET. I just noticed what i haven't been noticing. ~huge relaxing sound~ cn


----------



## Tenner (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you Rollitup!! We like our likes


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 9, 2011)

I sense a huge surge of likes over the next few days...lol


----------



## AltarNation (Dec 9, 2011)

Admins:

Thank you for re-instating the Like feature.

I apologize if my passion was too much for anyone. I don't really care, though. I can be passionate. And you can judge me all you want.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 9, 2011)

Yay I was seriously about to loose interest without the like button. Like emotionally attached. 

Lol the admins were altering the site for what was thought to be the better. Haha site down for a while to make the change, then nobody liked the changes so back to normal. Love it.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 9, 2011)

Ugh.... God damn it....


----------



## Beansly (Dec 9, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Ugh.... God damn it....


 Not a fan of the like button?


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 9, 2011)

Dont Fear The Reefer said:


> so we were down all day to remove the fuckin like button? What a bunch of clueless wannabe geeks.


not clueless nor wannabe, just simply smart potheads. they get to the design board and forget what they were gonna do


----------



## CEEJR (Dec 9, 2011)

No like button market test my guess.


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you admin. for bringing things back to the way they used to be


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 10, 2011)

smokey mcsmokester said:


> Thank you admin. for bringing things back to the way they used to be


smokey my man, where is your avatar at? I ain't used to seeing you with a stock avatar.


----------



## Beansly (Dec 10, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Remember way back when we all said we hated it? Most still do.  I despise it for curtailing of rep, but I don't really care. Hate entails caring, but only slightly. Only slightly.
> 
> [video=youtube;FbQrv5L7qEs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbQrv5L7qEs[/video]


 I don't know man, I'm glad rep isn't given out as easily as likes are. I _rarely _give rep because I think it should mean something too. Not everything that I like is worth rep


----------

